# Freshly roasted coffee beans



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

Am I correct in saying that freshly roasted coffee beans should be kept for a week before using? I seem to remember reading that this allows the beans to de gas. Does this apply to loose coffee beans as well as ones packed in valve bags?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It depends on the beans!

For espresso yes anywhere from 7-14 days rest is recommended, ask your roaster for their opinion as a lot is down to the beans and the roast profile.

For filter it isnt as much of an issue, so feel free to get stuck in.

Regarding storing its best for them to either be in a bag with a one way valve or in a bag with the top folded down in a dark dry cupboard. You want the gas to escape. If you are storing them loose then they are exposed to lots of air and will just go stale real quick.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Brewed or cupped, you'll be fine after about 12 hours.

Espresso can be anywhere from 3 days to a couple of weeks.


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, its espresso that I use them for.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

icnoble said:


> Thanks for the replies, its espresso that I use them for.


Grinding into the doser and leaving for around half an hour has a similar effect to degassing for a few days. It's more difficult to get consistency this way, though.

JP


----------



## Sumer (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi,

This is exceptionally decent and wonderful post.

I am very happy joine this forum.

I like it exceptionally much....!!!!

Thanks alot...

Sign up with ccna for dummies ccna for getting security plus jobs online testking courses what is ccnp - pass4-sure and www.tabor.edu We also provide best Florida Institute of Technology and Johnson University Florida with guaranteed success.


----------

